# I need more planes!!!



## Terraism (Jan 19, 2002)

I *finally* sat down and read the _Manual of the Planes_ cover to cover - and it raised a whole bunch more questions than it answered.  With that in mind... what are some of the other books put out over the years with information about them?

How about the gods that are mentioned in there?  (Many sidebars say 'if you'd like to use the rest of the pantheon instead of *just* the one given in the PH...)  Where are they from?  I don't recognize many of the names - my first guess would be the 'not-so-default' Greyhawk, but many aren't in the Gazeteer.  

And - the Hells, the Abyss, and Hades (oh, by the way - the other day a nice discussion about Larvae was going on, and about how they're not mentioned yet in 3E - they're in the section on Hades.)  Where can I find information on these places?

In general, what other books should I find to get information?  PLEASE say there's ESDs, because I'm cheap...


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 19, 2002)

What you want, my friend, is the Planescape material (which I believe does exist as ESDs.)  Planes of Chaos, Planes of Law, Planes of Conflict, and the original Planescape boxed set.  Worth every penny to me, and I paid full price for them.


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 19, 2002)

Many of the deities mentioned in the Great Wheel cosmology are in the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer.  You might want to check out some Living Greyhawk sites for information on the deities that are mentioned.

As for the planes, I use real world mythologies.  Check out a few books on mythology from the public library for a few good ideas.  (I kind of winced at the treatment of some of the planes that were dominated  by the Greyhawk deities as I remember the original manual of the planes.  Thor and Odin are a lot more interesting than Tritherion or whatever.  A god without a myth is like a holy symbol without a faith.)


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 19, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *What you want, my friend, is the Planescape material (which I believe does exist as ESDs.)  Planes of Chaos, Planes of Law, Planes of Conflict, and the original Planescape boxed set.  Worth every penny to me, and I paid full price for them. *



Planescape is the way to go if you need more info.


----------



## Psychotic Jim (Jan 19, 2002)

The second edition Planescape setting focused entirely on the Planes.  Try going to WoTC's website and look under the Planescape brand section of D&D ESD section.  The Planescape Campaign Setting has some information, and the Planescape Monstrous Compendium gives a good summary of devils, demons, and the larvae trade.  The Fires of Dis and In the Abyss are adventures in Hell and the Abyss, respectively.


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 19, 2002)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *How about the gods that are mentioned in there?  (Many sidebars say 'if you'd like to use the rest of the pantheon instead of just the one given in the PH...)  Where are they from?  I don't recognize many of the names - my first guess would be the 'not-so-default' Greyhawk, but many aren't in the Gazeteer.
> *




The gods are in several old books about it.
But my guess is the 3rd edition The Deities and Demigods will have stuff on it.


----------



## A2Z (Jan 19, 2002)

Planescape is definitely the way to go. Most of the important products are available as ESD's now. In fact I'll even give you a link. Enjoy!


----------



## Superman (Jan 19, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *Planescape is definitely the way to go. Most of the important products are available as ESD's now. In fact I'll even give you a link. Enjoy!  *




Nice link.
I should get some of those.


----------



## DungeonKeeperUK (Jan 20, 2002)

*NetBooks of Planes*

We have a fairly new NetBook over at the FaNCC dealing with the Planes, as said very new and only currenlty dealing with the description of the Planes.  But input from guys answering this post would be much appreciated, as I'm sure you submissions...
You can get to the Message Boards at the front page of ENWorld message boards, under Hosted Sites, we don't have an indivual board for Planes as yet, but I do beleive that is the plan..
Cheers


----------



## Lakkett (Jan 20, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *What you want, my friend, is the Planescape material (which I believe does exist as ESDs.)  Planes of Chaos, Planes of Law, Planes of Conflict, and the original Planescape boxed set.  Worth every penny to me, and I paid full price for them. *




I also highly recommend The Planewalker's Handbook.  A great source of info for players and dms alike.


----------



## Superman (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: NetBooks of Planes*



			
				DungeonKeeperUK said:
			
		

> *We have a fairly new NetBook over at the FaNCC dealing with the Planes, as said very new and only currenlty dealing with the description of the Planes.  But input from guys answering this post would be much appreciated, as I'm sure you submissions...
> You can get to the Message Boards at the front page of ENWorld message boards, under Hosted Sites, we don't have an indivual board for Planes as yet, but I do beleive that is the plan..
> Cheers *




The link on your site for the Net book of Planes doesn't work.

Also, try and see if you can make your sig links work by clicking on them, if you want I can help you with your sig.


----------



## Superman (Jan 20, 2002)

Here DungeonKeeperUK,
Just quote my post and copy the stuff then paste it in you sig.



FaNCC Chairman 
Click to goto FaNcc Fantasy Netbook Community Council
Thunderhead Games Project Director
Click to goto Thunderhead Games


----------



## DungeonKeeperUK (Jan 20, 2002)

*NBoPlanes*

Thanks for the tip on my Sig there, realsied what I did now..  thanks..  

I just tried the NBoPlanes site and it came up fine, but the site is still under heavy construction so you may need to be patient a while longer I'm afraid..
Thanks again


----------



## Superman (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: NBoPlanes*



			
				DungeonKeeperUK said:
			
		

> *Thanks for the tip on my Sig there, realsied what I did now..  thanks..
> 
> I just tried the NBoPlanes site and it came up fine, but the site is still under heavy construction so you may need to be patient a while longer I'm afraid..
> Thanks again *



looks like the sig is working


the link on this page
http://www.enworld.org/fancc/netbook/
is the one that doesen't work.
I didn't see the one on the right side when I was looking.

Good Luck with everything.


----------



## Someguy (Jan 20, 2002)

hmmmm....Thew thread title is *I need more planes*
and his name is *Terraism*


wierd....


----------



## Terraism (Jan 20, 2002)

Someguy said:
			
		

> *hmmmm....Thew thread title is I need more planes
> and his name is Terraism
> 
> 
> wierd.... *



 I had not the slightes clue what you were refering to for a minute, but, Someguy, that is BAD.  Please don't go there.  And, besides, my name was a preliminary 'latinification' of my first campaign world... no, I wasn't all that good with Latin back then.  It's supposed to mean 'False Earth', but it doesn't...   NOT 'terrorism'.  Ouch.


----------



## A2Z (Jan 20, 2002)

PS3E was supposed to be posting some fan made planes I believe. I don't know if they ever got around to it but maybe it's worth checking out.


----------



## Someguy (Jan 20, 2002)

Terraism said:
			
		

> * I had not the slightes clue what you were refering to for a minute, but, Someguy, that is BAD.  Please don't go there.  And, besides, my name was a preliminary 'latinification' of my first campaign world... no, I wasn't all that good with Latin back then.  It's supposed to mean 'False Earth', but it doesn't...   NOT 'terrorism'.  Ouch. *





Nah....your Ok in my book...

Just thought it was a very strange coincedence...yaaa

that's right...



_Someguy whispers into is hidden microphone_

ok...team two...move in....


----------



## grodog (Jan 24, 2002)

*Grodog's Favorite RPG Books and Articles on the Multiverse*

OK, here's a non-stop whirlwind tour, in no particular order:


Ed Greenwood's article "From Dead Orc Pass... to the City of Brass...in One Small Step:  The Theory and Use of Gates" (The Dragon #37, one of my favorite issues!)
*The Primal Order*, the first book published by Wizards of the Coast
*Chessboards:  The Planes of Planes of Possibility* by Dave Howell (the TPO multiverse-building book, and more useful to me than the 1e and 3e MotP combined [which isn't to say that they're bad books, because they're not])
The SphereWalker Sourcebook (by Greg Stolze, for the Everway game; this is more for ways to warp standard mythic/planar ideas than for info on the planes themselves)
Roger E. Moore's articles on the Astral Plane (Dragon 67) and Gladsheim (Dragon 90)
Ed Greenwood's articles on the Nine Hells (Dragon 75, 76, 91)
Roger E. Moore's article on Gates in the World of Greyhawk at http://www.wizards.com/Greyhawk/WoGgates.rtf

To this list, I would add a healthy dose of Michael Moorcock (especially his more recent Elric novels and VonBek novels, and *Blood*, all of which build heavily on his original ideas about the multiverse).  

I haven't written up my planar notes and such yet, but they will appear on my web site, below, one day, too....


----------



## Ruined (Jan 24, 2002)

I'll have to throw my .02 in saying that Planescape material is the way to go. Also, if you're looking for a good book relating to the various pantheons , there was a supplement for PS called On Hallowed Ground. 

Not sure if it made it into ESD or not.  It's good stuff - no stats, all info and flavor. Tells you what planes they hang out on, what some of their proxies are like, how they interact iwth hteir bretheren.


----------



## Psion (Jan 24, 2002)

Your best bet is to pick up the three PS pdf's for $15.00 (if you live in the US). That expands upon the outer planes. The MotP outer planes descriptions are basically a capsule version of the 3 PS boxed sets converted to 3e.

Oh, and for those "other deities" things, that refers mostly to the deities of nonhuman races (deities of the elves, dwarves, etc.) Most of them are in the current incarnation of the idea sponge that is FR, though they were originally Greyhawk / AD&D 1e and appreaed in the 1e Deities & Demigods and Unearhed Arcana (and dragon articles before that.)

Actually, now that I think of it, combined with the Hell articles someone else mentioned, you may find the Dragon anothology CD a good resource as well if you can get a hold of it. (Though much of the hell article was reproduced in the planes of law boxed set.)


----------



## Weylan (Jan 24, 2002)

grodog said:
			
		

> *OK, here's a non-stop whirlwind tour, in no particular order:
> 
> 
> The Primal Order, the first book published by Wizards of the Coast
> ...


----------



## grodog (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Weylan _
> *I'm going to have to throw in with grodog here on The Primal Order.  This series of books was freaking brilliant!  If you can find them I highly reccommend picking them up. *




I concur, of course.  I really like the toolkit nature of the TPO books, that show you how to bulid planes and systems of planes, and how they relate to one another vs. the Planescape or 1e MotP method of "this is how things are, cope."  

The 3e MotP is a good toolkit too, but it just doesn't have the teeth that TPO has....


----------

